# Wiring Help



## BassBlaster (Aug 20, 2011)

Okay, next step in the boat build is wiring. Ive wired up multiple car stero jobs and trailers but never a full on new build project. So.....I need some help. First off, I purchased this switch panel.....

https://www.gandermountain.com/modperl/product/details.cgi?i=71709&pdesc=LED_Switch_Panel_6_Gang_Switch_Panel_6_1/2_x_4_1/2&str=switch+panel&merchID=4005

It has 6 switches. They will be used for, nav light, anchor light, courtesy lights, bildge, cigarette lighter plug and the last one isnt spoken for yet. I may wire up some lights in the storage compartment with that one as I'll have extras. I have 14, 10" 24 led strips coming and I dont need that many to light the deck up.

What else do I need? I know I need a circuit breaker for my trolling motor, I will use 8 guage wire for that because thats what came on my TM plug. What size breaker? I also read somewhere that there should be a main breaker between the battery and the switch panel. Is this necissary? If so, what size breaker? Also Ive seen where some are using buss bars. Makes since for the ground side but what about the positive side? Cant I run a single wire to the switch panel and then everything get its power from it or is that a bad idea? If someone has a simple basic diagram they can post, that would be great. I plan to use all waterproof connectors and may even shrink tube on top of them. What size wire is reccomended for the lights and bilge?

Is tinned wire really necissary? I read somewhere that it wasnt but if it is then I definately wanna get it. Ive done everything else right so I dont wanna slack on the wiring job.

Lots of questions, I know. Thanks ahead of time for the help!!


----------



## TNtroller (Aug 21, 2011)

BassBlaster said:


> Okay, next step in the boat build is wiring. Ive wired up multiple car stero jobs and trailers but never a full on new build project. So.....I need some help. First off, I purchased this switch panel.....
> 
> https://www.gandermountain.com/modperl/product/details.cgi?i=71709&pdesc=LED_Switch_Panel_6_Gang_Switch_Panel_6_1/2_x_4_1/2&str=switch+panel&merchID=4005
> 
> ...


----------



## LOWEBIGJON (Aug 21, 2011)

I might try this:

https://www.ezacdc.com/Scripts/prodView.asp?idproduct=137


----------



## Zum (Aug 21, 2011)

I take a stab.
#1 not sure what else you need,keep it as a spare,something will/might come up
#2 depends on your trolling motor for breaker size and your wire may not be big enough,again depends on how many amps your TM draws and how far you have to run the wire.Heres alittle chart with amp draws of some TM's.


Theres also a chart or sites that will help you with size wire and total length of wire needed.Keep the breaker close to the battery in the positive line.
#3 should use one.It's normally what your breakers add up to.I think your switch panel has a 40amp max load so a 40amp breaker close to the battery in the positive side.I'll kinda jump a question and say a good size wire capable of handling that 40amps to your switch panel will work as a pos.buss.
#4 negative buss makes for a cleaner install and you don't have all those wires to hook to your battery.If your taking the battery out to charge thats alot of wires to diconnect if not using one.Again that should have the same size wire that you used going to the switch panel,has to handle the same posible 40 amps.
#5 

#6 tinned wire is the best.That being said I have never used it and no problems.
#7 16 gauge is probably going to be big enough for most of your wiring.Definitly not the trolling motor and maybe not your 12V outlet...You have to wire according to amp draw,plus the totoal length of wire needed.


----------



## BassBlaster (Aug 21, 2011)

Thanks for the help so far guys.

To answer your questions about my TM. No, I dont have the manual, I purchased it used online. Its a Minn Kota All Terrain bow mount, 12v 40 pound model. The battery will be under the front deck so the wiring from the battery to the TM plug will be very short. I'm thinking 3 feet max, probably more like 2 feet though. The plug came with 8 guage wire and said it was for 24v applications, they also had one that was 10 guage that said for 12v. I chose the larger of the 2 because I see that everyone here reccomends 6 quage for TM's.

I'm thinking, just to be on the safe side, I'll run 14 guage to everything else with the exception of the 12v plug. I guess I can run 8 guage to that since I'll allready have some. It most likely would be used to run a portable live well in the future for the occasional crappie tourny but I could see it coming in handy for various things.

Forogt to mention too that I did buy a Pro Mariner, on board charger so I wont be removing the batteries to charge. I still want a clean and proper wiring job though.

Still not quite understanding the positive buss. Do I need one before the switch panel or is the switch panel itself actually a buss. Cant remember how it gets hooked up, gues I'll have to go dig it out and see. Also for the ground buss, I know grounding through the hull is a bad idea. Once thats mounted to the hull, isnt it now grounded or do they have some kinda insulators on them?

Thanks again guys for the help!!


----------



## BOB350RX (Aug 21, 2011)

hey man check the link in my signature it has alot of good stuff, wire size, length of run and it has a voltage drop calculator, i have found it very useful in the past


----------



## chavist93 (Aug 21, 2011)

If you want to make life easy just buy a fuse panel like mine from Blue Sea Systems. The first pic shows it and the second shows my tm breaker and wiring. I used 16ga for my accessories and 6ga for the tm, all tinned wire.


----------



## BassBlaster (Aug 21, 2011)

The fuse panel isnt necissary because the switch panel I purchased has a circuit breaker on every switch. Yours looks good though. Nice and clean, thats what I'm going for!!


----------

